# Construction



## thepoleys (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been prepping for some time now in fact when we built our house I built the bunker into it. That being said money is a factor and some things went unfinished, like the door to the bunker. I think icould build these things myself so the question is.....where can I find diy prepper construction info? 
Thanks


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

You could probably get the info here if you post specifics.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

thepoleys said:


> I have been prepping for some time now in fact when we built our house I built the bunker into it. That being said money is a factor and some things went unfinished, like the door to the bunker. I think icould build these things myself so the question is.....where can I find diy prepper construction info?
> Thanks


Post some pics....

...then sit back and listen to the ideas roll!! 

Have a welder?


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

If I feel that I am embarking on a new endeavor (for me anyway) and the ideas are lacking which leads me to the head-scratching stage I always turn to my bible http://pssurvival.com/ 
OR YouTube. There always seems to be someone on YT that has already done what you want to do


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

thepoleys said:


> so the question is.....where can I find diy prepper construction info?
> Thanks


It is somewhat dated, but theres a ton of free civil defense literature out there.
You can either download it from various prep on-line libraries, or I have a thumbdrive of collected prep stuff going around that I can add you to the wait list for......


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Check some of those underground bunker sites...bunkers of steel ect Many site show their construction of bunkers including doors ect. maybe you can order a door or get specs of one (act like your interested in buying one and want to know the door specs/ your in a bad neighborhood)


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Bunker... for what purpose?

To keep others out? To protect from nukes? chemicals? bio (plague, flu, etc.)

A sheet of plastic that seals the entrance (assuming you have proper filtration) is enough of a door if all you want to do is keep out the flu... while a heavy steel door that doesn't seal tight will keep out the riff-raff but not stop the flu or gas or...


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Bunker... for what purpose?
> 
> To keep others out? To protect from nukes? chemicals? bio (plague, flu, etc.)
> 
> A sheet of plastic that seals the entrance (assuming you have proper filtration) is enough of a door if all you want to do is keep out the flu... while a heavy steel door that doesn't seal tight will keep out the riff-raff but not stop the flu or gas or...


ditto .... I strongly suggest that you disguise it to look like a normal home door ... match others in your home .... OPSEC always .... letting every appliance serviceman see your Brinks vault door isn't smart


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Ideas*



thepoleys said:


> I have been prepping for some time now in fact when we built our house I built the bunker into it. That being said money is a factor and some things went unfinished, like the door to the bunker. I think icould build these things myself so the question is.....where can I find diy prepper construction info?
> Thanks


Depending on what you want to build there are many books available but remember that information will be on standard construction measurements,you can get ideas from them,custom made will be up to you.But stated here already, post your idea or pictures I`m very sure you`ll get some useful info.
Good luck.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

If you want to hide it, as opposed to just putting some type of door on it, check other threads on here that cover various hiding ideas.

For example: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/another-hidden-stuff-thread-24417/


----------

